# Angreifer nehmen Industriesteuerungen im Internet aufs Korn



## Newsfeed (3 November 2010)

Das US-CERT warnt davor, dass Angreifer die spezielle Suchmaschine Shodan zum Aufspüren verwundbarer Überwachungssysteme (SCADA) für Industriesteuerungen benutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

